# East Canyon WMA/deer hunt



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

With the new boundry changes and having to choose smaller units. I was wondering how hard the East Canyon WMA gets hunted during the regular rifle deer hunt? I've never hunted the area for deer but have been up there a few times for other game. 

Is opening day a zoo?

Much better to go mid week?

I'm just wondering in case we draw this area as a second choice. PM's are always welcome.


----------



## Fukarwee (Dec 29, 2010)

It is a joke up there on the rifle hunt. Blaze orange everywhere. It would be much better mid week but not much better.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

is there anywhere that isn't a joke on opening morning with blaze orange everywhere in this state? 

If you want to hunt this area yes there will be other people hunting in it.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> is there anywhere that isn't a joke on opening morning with blaze orange everywhere in this state?


Yes, but you have to work, you know this.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Judd 
you must be one of the lucky guys that gets to hunt private property. I personally have never seen anywhere In Utah on the rifle hunt where you cant see orange on every ridge. Maybe I just dont get far enough away from the roads because you know me Im lazy I guess. So i'll stand by my statements where I say the rifle hunt in this state is a JOKE! 

Now a guy can get away from others on the archery hunt or muzzy hunt and this is why I choose those weapons over the rifle. 

To me its funny how the boys in southern Utah will say the archery hunt is over crowded with about 5,000- 6,000 archers participating in it and then say out the other side of their mouth 20,000 rifle hunters isn't so bad.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Judd
> you must be one of the lucky guys that gets to hunt private property. I personally have never seen anywhere In Utah on the rifle hunt where you cant see orange on every ridge. Maybe I just dont get far enough away from the roads because you know me Im lazy I guess. So i'll stand by my statements where I say the rifle hunt in this state is a JOKE!
> 
> Now a guy can get away from others on the archery hunt or muzzy hunt and this is why I choose those weapons over the rifle.
> ...


Not all us southern boys say that! Mostly just the trophy, oops, I mean "quality", rifle hunters who want the big ones to still be there when their hunt comes around and who have a hard time scouting during the archery hunt.

Edited: And, Itchy, FWIW, I know an accessable spot on the East Canyon unit that ain't crowded. PM me if you get the tag, BUT ONLY IF YOU GET THE TAG!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Judd
> you must be one of the lucky guys that gets to hunt private property. I personally have never seen anywhere In Utah on the rifle hunt where you cant see orange on every ridge. Maybe I just dont get far enough away from the roads because you know me Im lazy I guess. So i'll stand by my statements where I say the rifle hunt in this state is a JOKE!
> 
> Now a guy can get away from others on the archery hunt or muzzy hunt and this is why I choose those weapons over the rifle.
> ...


I'm just giving you a hard time. With a little effort you can pretty much get away from the crowds. It is tough to do with kids though as sometimes it takes a nice hike to get there. I know some places are a zoo, but I get away from those spots and let the deer come to me. I've never hunted private ground in my life for big game.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It's obveiuos that most on this forum have never experianced anything 
OTHER THAN Utahs general hunts...........

They dont know there is such a big diifference between "Utah General" and else were..

Even the general elk and regional deer in Wyoming are so different than Utah its UNBELIEVEABLE!

Utah's general deer & elk are a complete joke...........PERIOD.

I'm disapointed with the DWR's reccomended genral season deer tag numbers,
Absolutly nothing to do with improving deer hunting ,, ALL ABOUT $$$$$$$$$$...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> ...
> I'm disapointed with the DWR's reccomended genral season deer tag numbers,
> Absolutly nothing to do with improving deer hunting ,, ALL ABOUT $$$$$$$$$$...


You want to define "improving deer hunting" for me"? Do you mean more bucks, less hunters per/sq', more open areas for hunting, sell all the public land to private hunting interests and let them distribute tags,...just what do you mean?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> It's obveiuos that most on this forum have never experianced anything
> OTHER THAN Utahs general hunts...........
> 
> They dont know there is such a big diifference between "Utah General" and else were..


If you have found something you like and I have found something I like, maybe we should leave each other's sweet spots alone.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

BP,,For Utah's general deer it's plain and simple...

Over crowded hunting permits on a declining deer herd..

With Utahs general elk, there's a couple of issues as well.........Spike hunting.
IMHO, Killing spikes PLUS LE mature elk hunting on some of the smaller units
is causing 'an almost' exstream drop in quality.......
The Pahvant, monroe, Stansburry, SW Desert, and Nebo are a few there should
NOT be spike elk hunts on...................................I'm sure I missed a couple.

And general season any bull........The queston should be, Are there any bulls??
Or very many elk even on those units?....................The answer is, Very few.....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > It's obveiuos that most on this forum have never experianced anything
> ...


The probllem I have with this Judd is simple.....
I've watched my home turff and back yard that was once GREAT deer hunting
go to chit......

And YES I travel all over deer hunting, But I sure would like for my
kids to see how deer hunting could be, and once was here close to home!!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="goofy elk":1r8ulyqc]It's obveiuos that most on this forum have never experianced anything
> ...


The probllem I have with this Judd is simple.....
I've watched my home turff and back yard that was once GREAT deer hunting
go to chit......

And YES I travel all over deer hunting, But I sure would like for my
kids to see how deer hunting could be, and once was here close to home!!![/quote:1r8ulyqc]

I've watched "my" unit get better over the last 10 years so it is just a matter of perspective, and the fact we are talking about different units.

To get back on topic, I'm sure this area is swamped due to all the private ground and only so much public areas to go. This is where you need to weigh the pros vs. cons and maybe find a unit with more public ground to get away from the hoard!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

The general seasons have always been productive for me. We have been fairly successful for both deer and elk. It is because there are large pumpkin patches in the areas we hunt. Most people are tooooooo impatient and move too early, better for me. That's why i want to know how much pressure it receives.

As far as out of state, I love wyoming, crowds are almost not there. 

East canyon wma. Who hunted it in the last 3 years? How was the pressure?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Judd
> you must be one of the lucky guys that gets to hunt private property. I personally have never seen anywhere In Utah on the rifle hunt where you cant see orange on every ridge. Maybe I just dont get far enough away from the roads because you know me Im lazy I guess. So i'll stand by my statements where I say the rifle hunt in this state is a JOKE!


if sw says its this way, it must be true..... :roll:


----------

